# thinking of a sun-powered marine planted tank



## mujacko2002 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mabuhay!

Hello everyone. I hope everything is in A-1 condition including their tanks. Anyway, something got me into thinking lately, would it be possible to setup a marine planted tank using the power of the sun just like what i did in my freshwater setup. I've read a couple of people who has done it with their setups with corals but they still have a lot of machines which are really very costly around here and way beyond my means.

So, to anyone who would browse this thread, i would like to know what do you think of my idea, is it practical? or is it just a waste a time,money and effort.

*The Location :*
this was shot around 8.30am 









this was taken early afternoon 









For cycling purposes only: (planning to have a 75g setup)
Temporary cycling tank : this tank has been with me since college and just checking for any leaks. This will temporarily house my LRs and LS.









Part of Substrate :
It was only recently that i've read something about mineral mud. I've asked around our local websites but no one seems to be interested or knows about it. But there is someone locally who used garden soil (kinda like mineralized soil) in his refugium setup. Anyway, I have this soil submerged since last year maybe a little under 5 months (still counting) i might be using this in the setup. The composition of my substrate would be soil-sand-soil-sand (what do you think?)









Any inputs will be highly appreciated.

well,wish me luck folks.

Godbless


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Could work, but I think you'll have to do your own trail-blazing with this idea. The sunlight sounds fine. I assume you're monitoring water temperature.

Marine ecosystems are different than freshwater. An organic soil that works great in freshwater may be a disaster in a marine tank. Seawater contains a lot of sulfates. These will diffuse into the substrate. If your soil contains readily digestible organic matter, the substrate will generate huge amounts of H2S, kill plant roots and make the substrate more and more anaerobic. A meltdown... You'll know it from the stinky smell.

Moreover, most marine plants use bicarbonates instead of CO2. So the big advantage that an organic soil provides in freshwater tanks doesn't apply to marine tanks. For freshwater tanks, the organic soil provides free CO2 for all the many aquarium plants that depend on CO2 and can't use bicarbonates very well.

In your situation, its hard to say. If your soil is truly well-mineralized, then it may not go too anaerobic. However, if it were my tank, I would set up it up with a clay/sand mix with very little organic matter. Here's where the commercial products (laterite, fluorite, etc) might work well.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out refugiem filtering. I hope I spelled it right. It is a method of filtering the reef tanks using macro algea and mud with light. It will mostly depend where you are. I would not be able to do it where I live in seattle Wa, there would not be enough light. Part of the problem with the marine idea is that the water must remain a lot more stable than a freshwater set up. Most of the equipment like the skimmmers can be made fairly easily once you know how it works and you are handy with making things.

good luck


----------

